

Banks forgot to renew domain registrations, knocking services offline - EdwardQ
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/it-business/3461647/confirmed-clydesdale-yorkshire-banks-forgot-renew-domain-name/

======
rubinelli
> Why large organisations cannot get domain registrations sorted is beyond me.
> For the costs concerned, auto-renewal is the safest bet.

Heh. If it was just a matter of auto-charging from a credit card it would be
easy. But in a large company, you have multiple registrars, outdated billing
information, acquisitions, different cost centers. It is incredibly easy to
let one or two of your tens of thousands of domains to lapse.

------
mhurron
As much as you would like to think otherwise, Bank employees are just as
incompetent as anyone else.

------
balbaugh
Same thing happened with Regions Bank back in April of this year.

------
jrochkind1
is it just me who has this pop up ads that don't allow reading of the article?

~~~
ambiate
If you look at the top right, squinting, there is a "CONTINUE TO SITE" link.
It is grey on grey.

